
IPhone 5c TV Ad: "Plastic Perfected" - kposehn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8IAkbWJNfY
======
yapcguy
The words "Plastic Perfected" don't appear in the ad itself, but given that
this is an official Apple YouTube channel, the title smacks of sheer
arrogance.

